# Sociable



## Jazzey (Dec 7, 2008)

So, I have an idea - and actually, I've stolen it from various members who are guilty of implanting it in my brain in recent days! 

What if we were to have some kind of sociable - planned for early in the new year.

Here's how it would work - It's a Cyber Potluck.  Whomever wanted to participate would have to post a dish (including the recipe) that they would "bring" on this particular day (careful - I think food can also reveal our thoughts!  ).  We would pick a day - and on this day, we just have to post a positive thing in  our respective lives and a good wish for a member. 

No obligation here - it popped into my mind when I read a few recent threads about the season - we still have time to focus on something warmer and fuzzier....:dimples:

I won't be offended if the idea is poop-pooed.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 7, 2008)

I think this is a good idea.  I will start working on a vegetarian poutine recipe with pictures since I was planning to do that anyway.


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 7, 2008)

===============
...sadly, that looks sooooo good to me!


----------



## sister-ray (Dec 7, 2008)

sounds a good idea, im not good with recipes and cooking but will try and come up with something, the veggie poutine looks good


----------



## NicNak (Dec 7, 2008)

Daniel said:


> I think this is a good idea.  I will start working on a vegetarian poutine recipe with pictures since I was planning to do that anyway.



:canadian:  Make sure to let us know Daniel, aboot being an honorary Canadian eh?

Sounds like a nice idea Jazzey


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 7, 2008)

Sister-ray - that's the wonder of cyberspace - you'll never have to tell us that you didn't actually "cook" the dish.  I myself am planning to pick a dish from Epicurious (one of my favorite sites) that I would've typically made...whether I make it or not....I'll keep all of you guessing!


----------



## Daniel (Dec 7, 2008)

> on this particular day



My humble suggestion would be not to limit the cyber potluck to a 24-hour period but to keep it ongoing, like the following threads: 

3 Positive Things - Psychlinks

What's your favorite movie? - Psychlinks


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 7, 2008)

Great suggestions Daniel - Done.
===============
So, I'll start it off:

Asian Scallops recipe - it looks very good and doesn't bring on my guilt issues:

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/menu/views/dinnerrush120208

A positive thing in my life:  I'm finally starting to hear my internal dialogues.  It took me a very long time to understand that it was there, but I finally hear what I say to myself and I'm cognizant of it.

A positive wish:  I wish all of us happiness in the year to come.  I'm very grateful to have found this place and made some wonderful friends here.  The site came into my life at a time when I felt I was spiraling out of control and just couldn't hang on anymore. I'm finally hanging on - Thank you.


----------



## Retired (Dec 7, 2008)

What a great idea!  I'll have to check my cyber pantry to see what I can come up with.  Will there by a bonfire?  Do we BYOB?

:cool2:


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 7, 2008)

Absolutely - a bonfire!  It can even be on the beach - just right for your warm weather Steve!

And yes, it would necessarily be BYOB! 

So check the pantry - doesn't have to be fancy but it does require some thought!
===============
....And Daniel's already bringing the poutine....


----------



## white page (Dec 7, 2008)

This is a great idea , even for someone who has social anxiety like me 
can I come and sit in a corner ?


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 7, 2008)

...only if you make room for me in that corner WP!


----------



## white page (Dec 7, 2008)

:friends:


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 7, 2008)

:friends: right back at you WP!


----------



## NicNak (Dec 7, 2008)

:vroom:  can I bring my toy car?


Here is a good recipe for back ribs 

My mom's friend's son apparently came up with it.

One cup of ketchup
1/3 cup of mustard
1 tablespoon of vinegar
1/2 cup of brown sugar
1 tablespoon of Warchester Sauce
1 diced large onion
garlic powder to taste as well as salt and pepper.

Stir until well mixed and sugar is desolved.
Marinate a rack of back ribs over night meaty side down for best results.  (I learned this by trial and "error")

Heat oven at 300 degrees Celcius and cook for 1 and a half hours meaty side down.

Turn ribs meaty side up and cook for an additional half hour. (again, I learned this by trial and error too )

YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 7, 2008)

Hmmm!  Your recipe sounds delish!

Did you want to share something positive in your life?  And a positive thought for another member of psychlinks (or several if you want)?  Only if you're comfortable with this NicNak.
===============
..quick question - what kind of mustard? which kind of vinegar (the plain white vinegar?).
===============
And yes, you can bring your toy car!


----------



## NicNak (Dec 7, 2008)

Oppps.  The reciepe calls for plain white vinegar or if one prefers something more flavourful, they can use balsamic or malt, like I do.

It is just regular prepared mustard.    But I am sure subsitituing with a dijon mustard could work for an extra kick.  Same with a honey mustard...  wow, I am getting some new ideas now 

Thanks for pointing that out.  It is a nice sauce I wouldn't want anyone to not try it cause of me forgetting things.

Also it is good for chicken wings, steak or even meat balls (I did this last week)


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks NicNak!


----------



## Daniel (Dec 7, 2008)

*** PRELIMINARY RESULTS, DO NOT ATTEMPT *** 

*Hypothesis:*  Poutine is tasty. 
*
Methodology:*  Since I still have a number of potato pancakes in my freezer, I made poutine-inspired potato pancakes today.**  I used grated mozzarella cheese instead of cheese curds.  The brown gravy was a peppered, vegetarian broth gravy simply made with cornstarch in lieu of St. Hubert Poutine Sauce Mix (which is apparently vegetarian) and in lieu of Picard's reinvented poutine sauce.    The gravy was poured boiling hot as recommended on the Internet.   
*
Results:* The results do suggest that poutine is indeed tasty and that there is much taste potential for gravy-based improvements.  As expected, frozen potato pancakes are unideal for poutine purposes.  The presentation met expectations:


*Future work: * My next experiment will be to make feta fries.    Those results will help me decide how much culinary fusion should be included in my upcoming vegetarian poutine recipe. (Positive psychology comments will be also be forthcoming.)

_
**I am fully aware that the use of any frozen potato product or non-curd cheese is unethical and fraudulent if the results are described as authentic.  This is why the preliminary methodology described above is only "poutine inspired."_

References:

Poutine Primer
Bonnie Stern: Homey poutine goes upscale - The Appetizer
Potato Champion Belgian Style Frites, French Fries and Poutine
Marion Kane - Blog -- Poutine pilgrimage yields war of the curds


----------



## NicNak (Dec 7, 2008)

I make fresh french fries and top them with cheese, sour cream, chives and optional bacon bits.  (vegetarian minus the bacon bits)  

Or chili fries.  I prefer it with the cheese ontop of the chili as apose to under it.  Topped with sour cream and chives too.  Subsititue a vegetarian chili for a vegetarian twist 

Sorry Daniel.  I don't have pictures to prove it 

Another way to use chili is to layer it with nachos like you would layer a lasagna.  Instead of noodles use a good nacho chip.  Layer like lasagna, with the pre cooked chili adding cheese between the layers.  Bake in oven until cheeses melts. Top with sour cream.   

Or instead of chili.  Cook extra lean ground beef in a pan, drain and add beef back to the pan, add pecante sauce or salsa  cook an additional 10 minutes to have the sauce meld nicely together .


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 7, 2008)

> **I am fully aware that the use of any frozen potato product or non-curd cheese is unethical and fraudulent if the results are described as authentic. This is why the preliminary methodology described above is only "poutine inspired."



...yes, indeedee...if you hadn't written the caveat, I'd would definitely have to rethink the "honorary Canuck" status.  Poutine without real fries and cheese curds -well, that's simply blasphemous Daniel!:dimples:

...But, thank you for sharing your experiment with us tonight - I had a wonderful laugh over it!


PS - Please don't bring the above-mentioned plate to the potluck...


----------



## Daniel (Dec 7, 2008)

> ...yes, indeedee...if you hadn't written the caveat, I'd would definitely have to rethink the "honorary Canuck" status



Yes, and I initially thought of characterizing mozzarella and frozen potatoes as a crime against humanity, but I thought that was going a little too far


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 7, 2008)

No Daniel, just a "cultural" crime - a few "Quebecois" people may come after you but, that's about it!


----------



## NicNak (Dec 7, 2008)

I am guilty like Daniel.  I streched the Poutine theroy way too far, I think.

Daniel, can you help me become an American now?  I don't want any Quebec folks after me


----------



## Daniel (Dec 7, 2008)

> Daniel, can you help me become an American now?



Welcome to the dark side    Just go over to your nearest grocery store and ask if they have any Cheez Whiz:



> Cheez Whiz can also be found in "Handi Snacks", such as Ritz Cheez Whiz 'n' Crackers in Canada.
> 
> Cheez Whiz - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Banned (Dec 7, 2008)

Since I don't do social events, I am just popping in with some Starbucks drinks for everyone.  Enjoy!


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 7, 2008)

thanks Turtle!  

And Daniel, I was thinking more along the lines of the Deep Fried  Turkey...That sounded more American to me than the cheez whiz.
===============
I'm copying you now Daniel:

How to Deep Fry a Turkey -  - FabulousFoods.com


----------



## Daniel (Dec 7, 2008)

> That sounded more American to me than the cheez whiz.



You have been assimilated already, I see


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 7, 2008)

...sorry, just realized I was being insensitive - I know you're a vegetarian...
===============
Oh yeah - I firmly believe in the shopping experience in the States - lower taxes!


----------



## NicNak (Dec 7, 2008)

Daniel, what uses do Americans use Cheese Whiz for, besides on toast or on celery?

I only use it on toast occasionally.

My goodness?  Deep fry an entire turkey?  They must have some big deep fryers in America! 

Hi Turtle, Starbucks can work.  In Canada, we have Tim Hortons though.  You must try it


----------



## Daniel (Dec 7, 2008)

> Daniel, what uses do Americans use Cheese Whiz for, besides on toast or on celery?



Crackers mostly. 

The use is widespread among school children who will receive the Cheese Whiz prepacked with crackers.  Among adults,  I think use of Cheese Whiz is relatively low except maybe for nachos along with snack crackers.

BTW, some American recipes that have been preapproved for Canadian consumption:
Cheez Whiz

The best of the worst:
Cheez Whiz Salsa Dip


----------



## NicNak (Dec 8, 2008)

That's good to know Daniel.  

I remember they use to have a "spicy" cheese whiz.  I use to like that with crackers, now that I think back.  It was good with those plain Triscuit Crackers.  I found these Triscuit crackers with Cracked Pepper and Olive Oil .  Delicous!

NabiscoWorld

If you see a big cloud of smoke over Toronto, you know it is me trying to think over here


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 8, 2008)

Daniel, gotta tell you - there are some nights where I really relish finding you here when I login - your sense of humour is impeccable.  

Or, as they would say in the US "your sense of humor" is impeccable...I know this because my spell-check always corrects my Canadian spelling! (even word processors are being "converted")!


----------



## NicNak (Dec 8, 2008)

I agree with Jazzey.  Your a humourous guy Daniel.  Jazzey your a humourous gal too.

I enjoy chatting with you both


----------



## sister-ray (Dec 8, 2008)

this is my dish, something tasty and something i can cook for real

Perfect Fish  Chips

daniel if you dont eat fish then you can have the chips and peas with a nice chip shop curry sauce

Fish and Chip Shop Curry Sauce Recipe | Recipezaar


----------



## Daniel (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks sister-ray.   You made my day  

It looks tasty:

http://www.mattwardman.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/q-fish-chips-curry-sauce.jpg

A more random picture with a poutine-like brown gravy:
http://www.mattwardman.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/q-photo-fish-chips-peas-and-pudding-01.jpg


----------



## sister-ray (Dec 8, 2008)

now im really hungry at least its teatime here in the UK so Im heading for the kitchen right now!!!!!


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 8, 2008)

...hmmm...I think you may have been undermining your talents Sister-ray!


----------



## NicNak (Dec 8, 2008)

Yummm, brought back memories of the fresh catch from the coasts 

There is nothing like it.  

There is a great Scottish restaurant here that makes awsome fish and chips, but I remember the fresch catch cooked on an open flame right at the beach. Was awsome!


----------



## gooblax (Dec 9, 2008)

Let's see... it's a bit of a sugar hit, but...
Tim Tam Slam - a couple of Tim Tams, and pick a beverage: hot chocolate, coffee, tea, milk...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tim_Tam_Slam

And for the rest of Jazzey's idea,
Positive thing in my life: I think I'm beginning to learn a few things about myself, and have hope that I'll be able to accept both the good and not-so-good eventually (and maybe make a few changes along the way).

Positive wish to Psychlink member/s: 
I wish everyone here happiness over the holiday period, next year, and forever after. I don't know how many times I've said this in exactly the same words, but you guys totally rock! Can never say it enough, in my opinion. Epitome of awesomeness. Love you all. :heart:

Now to go hide in the opposite corner of the room.


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 9, 2008)

That's ok Gooblax, I'm pretty sure a lot of us here do sugar! (just a wild guess)

I think you're pretty awesome yourself Gooblax (and I know it's a sentiment that is shared by many others).  So, it looks as though we're all in good company!:grouphug::heart:

I loved your positive thing too:



> I think I'm beginning to learn a few things about myself, and have hope that I'll be able to accept both the good and not-so-good eventually (and maybe make a few changes along the way).



...How old are you again??? (don't answer that)  I hope I'm as insightful when I grow up Gooblax!


----------



## ladylore (Dec 9, 2008)

> Now to go hide in the opposite corner of the room.



This made my day Gooblax. :rofl:

This is more my style - :hide:     

And yes, we are awesome and so are you. :wink:


----------



## NicNak (Dec 9, 2008)

gooblax said:


> Positive wish to Psychlink member/s:
> I wish everyone here happiness over the holiday period, next year, and forever after. I don't know how many times I've said this in exactly the same words, but you guys totally rock! Can never say it enough, in my opinion. Epitome of awesomeness. Love you all. :heart:



That is so sweet Gooblax :hug:  You rock too!  :heart:



gooblax said:


> Now to go hide in the opposite corner of the room.



You can come hide with me and play :vroom:  I will share my truck with you.


----------

